# Photos from the Homestead



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)

This is Chester the bucket molester.

He escaped from the neighbors homestead.

He found our bucket very attractive.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)

Zip line fun.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2019)

You have such a beautiful location, Seeker...just gorgeous! Great wildlife shots too...the squirrel and geese, especially but I loved them all. Thanks!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2019)

Oops, crossed with the zip line. So Cool!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks RR I'm gonna add more. 

My husband has been all over me to share some of my photos..

Just takes time to find them and resize..etc. I'm, slow.

I am very blessed to be where I am.....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2019)

Wow,Seeker you certainly have your very own piece of heaven. I wouldn't get anything done watching all the wildlife.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Wow,Seeker you certainly have your very own piece of heaven. I wouldn't get anything done watching all the wildlife.




It is quite hard sometimes...I set on my back porch way too much..


----------



## Tommy (Mar 29, 2019)

Oh my!  It looks like a wonderful place, Seeker.  Love the water and the wild (and not so wild) life!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)

Sometimes the bonfires are a bit too big for roastin' marshmallows.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 29, 2019)

Wonderful pictures, Seeker.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)

Tommy said:


> Oh my!  It looks like a wonderful place, Seeker.  Love the water and the wild (and not so wild) life!



Thanks I couldn't ask for any better.



applecruncher said:


> Wonderful pictures, Seeker.



Thanks..... I hope I don't over do...I have so many.

(Notice how I learned to multi quote...LOL)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks for a little glimpse of your world!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks for a little glimpse of your world!




My world has been full of ups and downs. 

Sometimes I just have to look at what I have and have had to ground myself.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 29, 2019)

Wow....just wow. Great place to live. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2019)

Oh that's all just lovely... I envy all your space.

The picture of the Squirrel and the pic of the piglets and chester the amorous bucket molester ...  are just wonderful


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Wow....just wow. Great place to live. Thanks for the photos.



Your welcome..Glad you enjoy..that is my goal.



hollydolly said:


> Oh that's all just lovely... I envy all your space.
> 
> The picture of the Squirrel and the pic of the piglets and chester the amorous bucket molester ...  are just wonderful



Thanks..When we called the neighbor to tell him his pig was in our yard he said  "well I guess he's your pig now" 

 My husband OH NO! you gotta come get him.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2019)

hahaha... :rofl:


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## gumbud (Mar 29, 2019)

looks so peaceful - and nurturing - great place to 'grow' kids ! :coolpics:  ps: and adults!  pps: loved Notebook too!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)

gumbud said:


> looks so peaceful - and nurturing - great place to 'grow' kids ! :coolpics:  ps: and adults!  pps: loved Notebook too!




Grew my grandkids here....My kids were mostly grown..Been here 20 years.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2019)

Beautiful place you live in Seeker. That picture of your man with all the little piggies is frameworthy adorable. 
Its nice seeing the beauty through your eyes


----------



## gumbud (Mar 29, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Grew my grandkids here....My kids were mostly grown..Been here 20 years.



well been travelling all my life all over the world - it was very interesting and sometime exciting even but wot you give up is stability and tranquility - sometimes those who have it want to travel more - and now those who have traveled yearn for the tranquility - funny old world


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Beautiful place you live in Seeker. That picture of your man with all the little piggies is frameworthy adorable.
> Its nice seeing the beauty through your eyes



If you'll notice that one duck....

It followed him everywhere..Thought he was his moma.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 29, 2019)

Your photos are postcard worthy seeker just beautiful 
I always love wildlife photos as I know it can be hard to get a decent photo of birds at times


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 29, 2019)

Nothing short of splendor

A child's haven, grown and young

You guys got this


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2019)

Seeker said:


> If you'll notice that one duck....
> 
> It followed him everywhere..Thought he was his moma.


I did notice the one duck. It’s just that the little piggies stole the show. 
Now I see why you talk so lovingly about your homelife. It looks heavenly.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 31, 2019)

We even have heart shaped moons.....that comes with old shaky hands.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 31, 2019)

I love that majestic looking rooster. We have woodpeckers like that in New Jersey also. One of them almost killed our maple tree. All the while I thought he was getting rid of critters under the bark of our maple tree. The problem was he stayed in one place on the trunk and circled the tree and cut off the food supply to the tree. Now I leave food for them hoping they will go for that instead of downing my shade trees.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 31, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love that majestic looking rooster. We have woodpeckers like that in New Jersey also. One of them almost killed our maple tree. All the while I thought he was getting rid of critters under the bark of our maple tree. The problem was he stayed in one place on the trunk and circled the tree and cut off the food supply to the tree. Now I leave food for them hoping they will go for that instead of downing my shade trees.




They can definitely do a number on trees. But I was excited to see 2 babies this year.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 31, 2019)

Walk this way Grandson....Say what? pop paw....




Shoot this way daughter.



Yes sir daddy....



Play this way Granddaughter...

No need to play pop paw I'm just too cute.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2019)

Neat  pics  Seeker.    I like the  storks;   They  brought  us  our  2  children.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 31, 2019)

Falcon said:


> Neat  pics  Seeker.    I like the  storks;   They  brought  us  our  2  children.



That was the year I went into menopause....I told my husband Look it's not menopause your gonna be a daddy......


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2019)

Ha Ha  Ha !    Seeker.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 5, 2019)

Captured this one today..I love cardinals.

And......Baby chicks are here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2019)

I love all your photos Seeker of family, animals and scenery, absolutely beautiful, thanks for posting them!


----------



## drifter (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks for sharing a bit of your life. Love your pictures, especially this one:



It is a tranquil place when
horses will lie down & relax.
Looking forward for more
from your homestead.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 6, 2019)

Wow, wonderful shots Seeker and it's often difficult with birds in trees. Love the people pics too. You already know how much I love your place. Thanks for another glimpse!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 6, 2019)

Sweet little baby chicks. I love them.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

We like to sing around here.....


----------



## gumbud (Apr 13, 2019)

the family that sings around stays around!  over the years through all my trials and tribulations I've come to  the conclusion that families should be healthy and stay together as much as possible - otherwise were just a planet of lonely people


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2019)

Great singing pics Seeker, music feeds the soul. :jammin:


----------



## Seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Great singing pics Seeker, music feeds the soul. :jammin:



Like nothin' else


----------



## Seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

Just a few critters .....


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 13, 2019)

Roosters and woodpecker are gorgeous.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Roosters, cardinal, and woodpecker are gorgeous.



Another of the same for you AC


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 13, 2019)

Pretty cardinal - our state bird.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 15, 2019)

Spring...




Fall....


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2019)

Wow. Beautiful Seeker.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 15, 2019)

Fire in the sky.......


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 15, 2019)

seeker said:


> View attachment 64438
> 
> fire in the sky.......



n-i-i-i-i-c-e


----------



## Seeker (Apr 15, 2019)

And then ...Selene


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2019)

Gorgeous! What type  of camera do you use?
All your photos are amazing.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 15, 2019)

Nikon coolpix 250...right now.

but I really don't recommend it. I've had to send it off and it's on it's last leg.

I used to use a Kodak..can't remember what right now but it was the best... till my husbands uncle dropped it.:upset:


----------



## JimW (Apr 16, 2019)

Great pics Seeker! You have a beautiful home and family!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 16, 2019)

Nice set of buggies! That green one made me laugh! The bee in the flower is gorgeous! Thanks, Seeker.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2019)

ooooh such great pictures..I wanna come and live with you all.....


----------



## Seeker (Apr 17, 2019)

Chicks are growin'


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2019)

Seeker, I love your sky photos and your chicks are soooo sweet, if I was there I'd be hugging and kissing each and every one of them! :love_heart:


----------



## Seeker (Apr 17, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> ooooh such great pictures..I wanna come and live with you all.....



If ya got a good lawn mower and know how to use it I just might find a bed fer ya........


----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2019)

Awww chicks just in time for Easter. 
Easter chicks. :love_heart:


----------



## Seeker (Apr 17, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Awww chicks just in time for Easter.
> Easter chicks. :love_heart:




Yep and 3 of them are easter eggers...I can't wait to see if we get the blue or green eggs...gettin' excited.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Yep and 3 of them are easter eggers...I can't wait to see if we get the blue or green eggs...gettin' excited.



Seriously? They really turn different colours?


----------



## Seeker (Apr 17, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Seriously? They really turn different colours?



they sure do....My man wants me to have an easter basket with colored eggs...all natural...:wiggle:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2019)

Seeker said:


> they sure do....My man wants me to have an easter basket with colored eggs...all natural...:wiggle:


Awww.... learn something new everyday. That’s so adorable. Your man sure treats you special. He’s a keeper for sure.:yes:


----------



## Seeker (Apr 21, 2019)

Since it's Easter...

An oldie but goodie..

That boy is 21 now...but his sister was steelin' his eggs..


----------



## Seeker (Apr 23, 2019)

A few deer...Now they actually come and lay down and watch TV through the french doors


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2019)

So nice Seeker, I love seeing deer by my house too, you have a nice big spread there!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 23, 2019)

So peaceful.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 23, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> So nice Seeker, I love seeing deer by my house too, you have a nice big spread there!





Keesha said:


> So peaceful.



Don't know what I would do without it.....It is my comfort,my peace,my gift.......that I am grateful for.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 23, 2019)

Sometimes you just gotta put a bucket on yer head.................and Dance.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 25, 2019)

We take competition very serious round here....


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2019)

I just love your pics, Seeker. Thanks again for sharing them.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2019)

Oh how cool. Look at that lovely braid and nice warm wood stove. 
What a fun family.


----------



## Lara (Apr 25, 2019)

This is a beautiful thread Seeker. What a life you have! 
I caught up on "the homestead" from the beginning and it was a complete pleasure


----------



## Seeker (Apr 29, 2019)

Chicks in their new.. possum proof cage….


What a morning…chasing traumatized chicks around the yard in your PJ's.


Possum got 2...we got 2 possums next night.


Little buggers……


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2019)

Sad to hear the opossum got two chicks Seeker, glad the other babies are safe!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2019)

Seeker, 





> What a morning…chasing traumatized chicks around the yard in your PJ's.



LOL, I can just picture it!


----------



## drifter (May 7, 2019)

Good Pics, Seeker, looks like you have a real nice place. I'll keep looking in.


----------



## Beccaboo (May 7, 2019)

Love the pictures Seeker.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 11, 2019)

It's that time of year...Be careful..the only good snake is a dead snake..

14 rattles and a button......


----------



## Falcon (Jun 11, 2019)

Cute  little   peeps  Seeker.  Thanks  for showing  us.  :rose:


----------



## Kadee (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank goodness we don’t see snakes very often even though we live in a country area in South Australia 
We live fairly close to a nice quiet beach and it has signs about snakes on the beach , thank goodness I’ve never seen one during our walks :eewwk::eewwk:


----------



## Seeker (Jun 11, 2019)

This is Rooster Rooster..he's free rangin' right now so he don't attack the babies..

Yesterday morning he was havin' a long conversation with the hen in the pen.

He's missin her somethin' fierce........


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 11, 2019)

Good lookin' rooster.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2019)

Rooster Rooster is a handsome boy!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 11, 2019)

seeker said:


> View attachment 66436
> 
> it's that time of year...be careful..the only good snake is a dead snake..
> 
> 14 rattles and a button......



ho lee crap!!!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 3, 2019)

Snake skin comin' along quite well.....


----------



## Seeker (Jul 3, 2019)

Dynamite crepe myrtle in full bloom for the fourth....yep those are ducks sittin in the shade.



And there they go back to the pond where they belong.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 4, 2019)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 66436
> 
> It's that time of year...Be careful..the only good snake is a dead snake..
> 
> 14 rattles and a button......


I have killed 4 already this year!!!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

My youngest grand baby came to hang around a bit...


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 19, 2019)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 66437
> 
> This is Rooster Rooster..he's free rangin' right now so he don't attack the babies..
> 
> ...


Henny Penny??


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 19, 2019)

@Seeker, I just love your place! Thanks again.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Henny Penny??



She said a dollar.....


----------



## Seeker (Oct 25, 2019)

Haven't visited this in awhile...took this today...Love my back porch it grounds my soul. God is good.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2019)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 78986
> 
> Haven't visited this in awhile...took this today...Love my back porch it grounds my soul. God is good.


Just beautiful!


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 3, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Wow....just wow. Great place to live. Thanks for the photos.


Invite to computer


----------

